# 3/4 success



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Well, I have had a few minutes to work on projects that have been lingering for a while. This one I have posted earlier:










My detective work says this is a kato Alco RSD-12. Finaly got it appart.










The idler gears from the driven worm gear are almost totaly stripped.










Now all I need is new parts!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My eyes get tired, just looking at what you are doing. Best of luck.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

that looks scary taking that apart... but i guess if it already doesnt work right there isnt much to lose.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

bwoogie,

I was a little timid at first myself! It's not as hard as it looks, except for maybe pulling the trucks themselves apart and getting all the gears back in place correctly. I couldn't find either gears or trucks, so I bought a used one and will replace the whole truck and the rest goes into the boneyard.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I always liked the look of a broken down loco on the layout


----------

